# White Dove PMV Survivor needs loving home



## dove2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Can anyone near me help.
I have had this white rock dove in my care now for a few months. See link for his story.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/wild-white-pigeon-advice-needed-75395.html

We think he had PMV, or vitamin deficiency, either way he came to me exhausted and hungry. He can eat on his own fine. small seeds only and has a good appetite! His poos are only watery 1st thing when I clean him out, in the night he does a good dollop from 2 places. They used to be watery all the time for the 1st couple of weeks but now fine. He is (currently) on a diet of finch seed which he loves, cracked maize and wheat ('dove food'). He just can't eat the dried peas or whole corn, he tosses them out so I gave up on this weeks ago. He has vitamin powder on his food and vitamin drops in his water, but I don't know if he'll need that long term, I shouldn't think so, once he's in a new home where he can exercise.
He has an electric bar heat lamp on a timer day and night as he is in the shed, door open in day for sunshine and fresh air and closed at night. His poos say if he doesn't like the cold!. 
We think he is a boy as he was cooing at me when 1st rescued.
Vet thinks he was very young when rescued also.
He couldn't fly when rescued but haven't tested him since but he did make a break for the shed window one day and flew out of his run. I feel sure he can fly now, to what extent I don't know, I think certainly he'd be fine in an aviary, don't know any more than that. 

Where he came from? We think he came from a 'wedding release' flock who either weren't trained well enough to come home or were released in bad weather as the flock spend most of their time where he was found. Please note the flock has gone down slowly in number from 30 to 3!! Possibly getting picked off by a hawk or just dying off. Any responsible wedding releaser will know a bird needs training for minimum 8 weeks to know where to come home before they can be released to fly back home..

He needs companionship and a good home with a knowledgeable carer. Perhaps with a post PMV companion? I'm looking for a home for him in time for the spring/summer. He's not acclimatised to outdoors and it's very cold at the moment so if someone has an aviary that would be great but I would need to hang on to him 'til the early summer. Sadly, I can't keep him indefinitely as my rescue run is needed for rehabilitating wild birds, not for keeping a 'pet', this is what he needs. More importantly he NEEDS companionship!! as well as exercise, he loves the sun. He is very sweet lad, and no trouble at all. I just can't keep him here. I have not bonded with him as I didn't know his background and don't want him getting attached to me if he is to be rehomed, but I feel sure he needs love and companionship. He seems interested in the white stuffed sock I put near his run for companionship, he gets a bit unsettled/excited if I put it in. Understandably, he is probably getting quite lonely now so really needs a home lined up soon. And, very clean as he is I'm sure he's longing for a good splash around in a bath!


----------



## dove2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Could a mod please put this in the correct thread. Sorry.


----------

